# Recondition amp ?



## Jack5qg (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all

I was Wondering is there any advantage to recondition a working 10 year old PPI PC (chrome series) amp. 

Would the amp sound better after reconditioning?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes.
There's many reasons to recondition an old amp however a 10 year old amp is likely not there yet.
Here's a link that will help answer some of the questions you might have.
Aren't you lucky that they're all PPI. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eries-2-amplifier-reconditioning-repairs.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Jack5qg (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome post, Saw that already. Just wondering if there are any symptoms i could look for as a indication to that the amp needs a recondition. I'm still on page 4 of your post.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Jack5qg said:


> Awesome post, Saw that already. Just wondering if there are any symptoms i could look for as a indication to that the amp needs a recondition. I'm still on page 4 of your post.


Leaking caps.
Burnt resistors, fets, etc.
Poor solder joints.
Abnormal output noise.
Pops, clicks, squealing,....
Non operation in one or more channels.
Signs of running hot such as paint discoloration.


The list goes on and on.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi jack
I have had 4 Orion 2250/2100 completely rebuilt and modified by a awsome experienced tech in Toronto near the 403/401 area. Shoot me a PM if you are interested. ....reconditioning and repairing are 2 different things


----------



## Jack5qg (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, Will do if needed.


----------

